# WM-Tippspiel: PCGH-Gruppe beitreten und über 60 Preise gewinnen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juni 2010)

*WM-Tippspiel: PCGH-Gruppe beitreten und über 60 Preise gewinnen [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu WM-Tippspiel: PCGH-Gruppe beitreten und über 60 Preise gewinnen [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: WM-Tippspiel: PCGH-Gruppe beitreten und über 60 Preise gewinnen [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Juni 2010)

*WM-Tippspiel: PCGH-Gruppe beitreten und über 60 Preise gewinnen [Anzeige]*

Man muss sicher 18 sein, um daran teilnehmen zu dürfen oder??


----------



## Meza100 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: WM-Tippspiel: PCGH-Gruppe beitreten und über 60 Preise gewinnen [Anzeige]*

Ich denk scho ^^ Musst mal lesen. Aber so gut wie jedes Gewinnspiel ist ab 18^^


----------



## Mazzel-92 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WM-Tippspiel: PCGH-Gruppe beitreten und über 60 Preise gewinnen [Anzeige]*

eigentlich nicht... die meisten sind ab 14... ab da is man ja auch strafmündig... könnte was damit zu tun haben...


----------



## Mettsemmel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: WM-Tippspiel: PCGH-Gruppe beitreten und über 60 Preise gewinnen [Anzeige]*

Ouh man, ich hab 45 Punkte. Und für die 3 Spiele, die ich auf 3dSupply vergessen hatte zu tippen, hätte ich 7 Punkte bekommen, und wäre somit in den Top10 der PCGH-Gruppe =/
Son Pech... .. . *seufz*


----------



## TempestX1 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: WM-Tippspiel: PCGH-Gruppe beitreten und über 60 Preise gewinnen [Anzeige]*

Darf die PCGH Redaktion da überhaupt mitmachen?


> Platz 02: pcgh_daniel, Fürth (65 Punkte)


----------

